# Optimum no longer supporting cable cards



## TiViHead (Nov 27, 2007)

After wasting 2 months trying to solve missing channels with Optimum tech support, I was finally informed that they no longer support cable cards. As for the law requiring support, they said it's not them, but the networks that have disallowed their channels to be sent through cable cards.

Now I have an Edge that is useless. I purchased a T4ks but want to avoid WiFi streaming. I know that there's an Ethernet adapter, but is there an adapter for the coax cable that went to the Edge?

1/6/22 update:
The coax cable that was the input to the TiVo must now be input to a modem. An Ethernet cable can be run from the modem to an adapter (I use Ugreen Ethernet Adapter) which plugs into the TiVo 4k Stream stick.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

They are probably lying about the networks disallowing their channels go over cable cards. Now I am not familiar with Optimum's recent changes, but they may be migrating some channels to other delivery methods. It seems like you are willing to move on.

Just to make sure, you understand that the TS4k is not a replacement for and edge, but just a streaming device? It won't work with the cable tv service unless Optimum provides an app.
How did you have the Edge connected to the internet before? (Ethernet, Wi-Fi, or MoCA?)
If Ethernet, just plug this device into that Ethernet port. If you need more ports, get an Ethernet switch.
If Wi-Fi, I personally would look for options to run a CAT 5e or CAT 6 cable to the space.
If Wi-Fi and coax is your only option, then you will need 2 MoCA adapters. One goes near the router and plugs in to the coax and Ethernet there, while the other bridges that connection to your TS4k.
If MoCA, then there must be a device on the other side connected to your internet that already has MoCA built in (some modem/router combos do). In this case, you will only need 1 MoCA adapter near the TS4k.


----------



## TiViHead (Nov 27, 2007)

"Just to make sure, you understand that the TS4k is not a replacement for and edge, but just a streaming device? It won't work with the cable tv service unless Optimum provides an app."
* Yes, I know TS4K doesn't replace a TiVo box.

'How did you have the Edge connected to the internet before? (Ethernet, Wi-Fi, or MoCA?)"
* Actually, the coax cable is split coming into the house. One line goes to the second floor to modem & router for hi-speed WiFi. The second line goes to the first floor where it was connected to the Edge with no modem required. I have connected the TS4k to WiFi (200Mbps internet) but the picture quality in only ok. So, I see my only option is to get an Optimum compatible mode/router -->Ethernet cable --> Ugreen adapter --> TS4k and hopefully get really good picture quality.

Thank you so much for your reply. Many options to think about.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiViHead said:


> How did you have the Edge connected to the internet before? (Ethernet, Wi-Fi, or MoCA?)"
> * Actually, the coax cable is split coming into the house. One line goes to the second floor to modem & router for hi-speed WiFi. The second line goes to the first floor where it was connected to the Edge with no modem required. I have connected the TS4k to WiFi (200Mbps internet) but the picture quality in only ok. So, I see my only option is to get an Optimum compatible mode/router -->Ethernet cable --> Ugreen adapter --> TS4k and hopefully get really good picture quality.


This doesn't answer how your EDGE was previously configured for its network connection. Was it on Wi-Fi or MoCA?

As for the above, you can have just one modem on the account, so what you'd need to do is either move the existing modem/router to the TS4K location, or do as suggested earlier and use your coax lines to enable a wired MoCA network link between the router and TS4K location. Either way, the TS4K would require an Ethernet adapter for a wired connection, though the wireless connection might suffice if co-located with the router.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiViHead said:


> So, I see my only option is to get an Optimum compatible mode/router -->Ethernet cable --> Ugreen adapter --> TS4k and hopefully get really good picture quality.


It *would* make sense to start with testing the setup with a direct wired Ethernet connection to the router, before taking the MoCA step, to ensure that the wired connection addresses your picture quality concerns.


----------

